# Planning a trip to Norway



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I've noticed a few photos of trips people have made to Norway. A couple of us are currently starting to plan a journey for Spring 2007 and I'd very much appreciate any tips on ferries, travel issues, good sites/locations to visit/avoid, etc.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Visit Pee Dee's site http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/ where there's an excellent write up and pictures of his trip to Norway in 2004.

Don


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the link Don. Having looked at the info available, my only concern is that Norway (surprisingly) has very few LPG refueling stations. Given that petrol prices there are even higher than in the UK, I'm having a rethink about whether to go. My RV has an 8.1Ltr engine, which could make it a VERY expensive trip if I can't run on LPG.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gewitty said:


> Thanks for the link Don. Having looked at the info available, my only concern is that Norway (surprisingly) has very few LPG refueling stations. Given that petrol prices there are even higher than in the UK, I'm having a rethink about whether to go. My RV has an 8.1Ltr engine, which could make it a VERY expensive trip if I can't run on LPG.


If you don't already have it here's site listing most of the LPG stations in Europe. I've used it for two years now. Most are not in English but you can soon make out most of it.

http://www.autogas-forum.de/lpg-stations/n-lpg-stations.htm

http://www.autogas-forum.de/links/links-e.htm

Don


----------



## 91150 (May 1, 2005)

*Trip to Norway*

We recently (June 05) toured for 17 nights in Norway up tp the Lofoten Islands and diesel is cheaper than the UK approx. 10% less. There appears little availability in Norway for autogas and we certainly didn't see many outlets.
Norway overall is not cheap especially when you add cost of inter island ferries for large vehicles ours is less than 6 metres therefore more reasonable for tolls on ferries and tunnels where charged.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can keep a check on fuel prices HERE  Unleaded is currently averaging 0.94p per litre.

Thanks for the compliments Don, hope you enjoyed your trip as much as we did Campines.

If you need any additional information Gewitty you can always PM me on specifics.

peedee


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the links. I managed to get some useful information from some of them (even though it was in Norwegian). The link that PeeDee sent would be useful to many people, but unfortunately it doesn't show LPG prices or filling station locations, which is what I was after.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Pure conjecture but one reason there might not be too many LPG stations in 
Norway is vehicles maynot run so good in the winter cold??? 

peedee


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*LPG*

gewitty,
there are 20 lpg stations in norway, all in the major towns and cities,
they stretch from the south of norway, as far north as tromso.
petrol prices are about the same as here in the UK.
ferries can be exspensive, but i think it is well worth it imo.
i think with a fair bit of planning, you could do most of your trip
on lpg.
one thing is for sure, you will love the place.
i travel there a couple of times a year (family) and i intend to live there 
eventually.
if and when you go, i am sure you will have a wonderfull time.
happy travels willo.


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*LPG*

GEWITTY,
just had a look, there are more than twenty stations,
if you type in ( HTTP;//finnstru.trypod.com/lpg.htm)
a site in english, with a list of locations
sorry i cant give you a quick click link,
willo.


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Willo,

Can you repost that site address please, as it doesn't appear to be correct at present.


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*LPG*

GEWITTY,
sorry about that, i have just tried it myself ( same result)
i believe the norwiegian tourist board will send you a list.
allso NAF, the norwiegian auto association.
happy travels willo


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Try:-

http://www.autogas-forum.de/lpg-stations/n-lpg-stations.htm

It's the bayonet adapter you will need. To be on the safe side I always carry all three.

Don


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I managed to figure out the correct address: It's http://finnstru.tripod.com/lpg.htm.

It looks as if I could do the trip with some careful route planning to make sure I hit the LPG stations as often as possible. Fortunately, I've got fairly big tanks, so can go for around 370 miles between fills.


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*LPG*

GEWITTY,
well done mate, i tried the same but no luck.
have a great time when you go, but dont rush there's plenty
to look at.
willo.


----------



## terry111 (May 11, 2005)

We went to Norway in August 2004. We used the ferry from Newcastle to Haugesund and back to Newcastle via Bergen.

Overall the trip was excellent. OK, the ferries are a bit pricey but there's nowhere else like it.

Campsites were excellent, we didn't book any in advance but had no problems getting on.

You may need to check that sites are open in Spring - some were closing mid-August! The season is very short.

We went for 3 weeks and intended to go to the Lofoten Islands. However, there was so much to see and do, we didn't get north of Kristiansund! I do intend to go back and go further north - next year perhaps.

Hope this helps convince you that it's well worth going


----------

